
MARK CUBAN: "Tax The Hell Out Of Wall Street And Give It To Main Street" - olalonde
http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-cuban-tax-the-hell-out-of-wall-street-and-give-it-to-main-street-and-other-advice-for-the-protesters-2011-10
======
pedalpete
His ideas on capping the amount of student loans/year is an interesting idea,
and I hadn't heard of that before. The problem I see is that this would likely
most affect those who can't afford to go to college. Those middle-class
families who can afford the current cost of going to college would keep the
prices artificially high.

